# a file listed in the Manifest not found (nfs-utils) [solved]

## kg4ysy

A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils/files/nfs.confd.old

This happened on both of my machines.  Is this a bug?  I hesitate to issue a bug before I see if I'm the one with something wrong.Last edited by kg4ysy on Mon Mar 26, 2007 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ATA

it happened to me too

nfs-utils-1.0.12-r2

x86

happend on emerge -uavDN world today.

edit: after a bit of searching 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538520-highlight-listed+manifest.html

im currently trying that one.

2nd edit

this one was working for me:

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils/nfs-utils-1.0.12-r2.ebuild digest 

>>> Generating digest file... 

[...] 

>>> Computed message digests. 

```

just replace your package and it works.

emerge the package again and it should do fine.

----------

## gcasillo

Well, there was a bug report filed, but I'm not sure what SpanKY's comment "your tree is out of date" is supposed to mean. The ebuild's Manifest is looking for a file that just ain't there. So, I modified the Manifest by deleting the four lines that referenced that .old file, rebuilt the digest...seemed to work, I guess.

----------

## kg4ysy

Yeah I was just going to delete the reference, but I didn't know if there was another solution.  Looks like I'll just comment it out.

thx

----------

## Featherfoot

Same problem here. I tried the fix suggested but the eventual solution was rebuilding the ebuild just like you did:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/net-fs/nfs-utils/nfs-utils-1.0.12-r2.ebuild digest 

```

Re-emerging nfs-utils worked after that. Thank you very much.

----------

